# Looking for Nissan Load Sensing Valve...1976 620 pickup



## jbclem (Jun 26, 2005)

Trying to solve a brake problem coming from the rear brake circuit, the only thing I haven't tested or replaced is the NLSV. However finding one of these is not so easy. Are there any good junk yards (anywhere!) that specialize in old Datsun trucks. Or anyone with a 1976 620 pickup parts car with this part for sale?

John


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

jbclem said:


> Trying to solve a brake problem coming from the rear brake circuit, the only thing I haven't tested or replaced is the NLSV. However finding one of these is not so easy. Are there any good junk yards (anywhere!) that specialize in old Datsun trucks. Or anyone with a 1976 620 pickup parts car with this part for sale?
> 
> John


I did a search on car-part.com for a 76 brake master cylinder. Try calling some of these places.

1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck V #1977541A $109 Waco Wrecking USA-TX(Elm-Mott) E-mail 1-866-829-0880 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck Q165 $35 A-1 Auto Recyclers USA-MO(Columbia) E-mail 1-800-237-7705 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 7019 $25 Randy's Auto Parts and Towing USA-WA(Okanogan) E-mail 1-800-553-4466 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 8-77,4CYL,X CAB D01678 $25 Delano Dismantling USA-CA(Delano) E-mail 1-877-202-5591 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2DR,TK,4X2,2.0,PB,4S P,7-77 242667 $25 Hon's Automotive USA-GA(Cochran) E-mail 1-800-852-1526 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 7-76,2.0 200633 $25 S & S Auto Salvage - QRP Partner USA-MS(Morton) E-mail 1-800-876-8620 
1974
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck - BD0218 $25 Johansen Auto Wrecking USA-UT(Chester) Request_Quote 1-435-436-8236 Request_Insurance_Quote 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 3-75,1952CC 2054 $25 Stevens Auto Wrecking and Towing USA-WA(Tonasket) E-mail 1-800-360-2090 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 3-77, 005529 $20 Japanese Auto Parts Inc. USA-UT(Lehi) E-mail 1-800-359-8211 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2.0 04555 $20 Mr. R's Auto Salvage USA-WY(Buffalo) E-mail 1-800-834-8307 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 3185B $20 B and K Auto Salvage USA-OR(La-Grande) E-mail 1-800-233-9640 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck - J88 $20 John Meyer Truck and Foreign Salvage, Inc. USA-MO(Joplin) E-mail 1-800-662-7963 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 7-75,2.0 240023 $20 Riteway Auto Salvage USA-AL(Oxford) E-mail 1-800-365-8036 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck - DD0081 $20 Carroll Auto Wrecking USA-IA(Des-Moines) Request_Quote 1-800-532-1233 Request_Insurance_Quote 
1974
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 1G0016 $20 All - Go Auto Parts, Inc. - RASS USA-MS(Starkville) E-mail 1-800-533-3387 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2.0,RWD 050550 $20 Bert's Auto Salvage LLC USA-OR(Hermiston) Request_Quote 1-800-854-1455 Request_Insurance_Quote 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 620 Series Master Cylinder 6B0274 $20 B & T Auto Parts USA-FL(Mascotte) E-mail 1-800-429-9077 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2-73,1600CC 980074 $15 Valley Auto Wrecking USA-AZ(Thatcher) E-mail 1-800-824-1465 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck B2025 $15 Arndt's Wreck-King, Inc. USA-SD(Sioux-Falls) E-mail 1-877-898-2824 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck NOF $10 Bill's Auto Salvage USA-TX(Denison) E-mail 800-899-2027 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 050011059 $Call Tim's Auto Parts, Inc. USA-SC(Sumter) E-mail 1-888-565-3878 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck P4756 $Call CBASS USA-ID(Payette) E-mail 1-800-331-9630 
1974
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 3-74, 005499 $Call Japanese Auto Parts Inc. USA-UT(Lehi) E-mail 1-800-359-8211 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck Y2K184 $Call R and D Auto Salvage USA-GA(Hazelhurst) E-mail 1-912-379-0388 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 620 Series 3-93 72456 $Call Medford Auto Wreckers USA-NY(Medford) E-mail 1-631-289-1772 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 175 0F4126 $Call W J Lee Used Cars and Parts Inc. USA-SC(Effingham) E-mail 800-922-9771 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2 94 ON PB IN 10707 $Call New Castle Auto Wrecking, Inc. USA-PA(New-Castle) E-mail 1-800-245-2226 
1974
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 1-74,1.8 K20032 $Call A and B Auto Salvage USA-GA(Griffin) E-mail 1-800-726-1570 
1976
Master Cylinder
3-76,4CYL 02005 $Call H & H Auto Salvage USA-OK(Weatherford) Request_Quote 1-800-375-7629 Request_Insurance_Quote 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck R7983J $Call B & R Auto Wrecking, Eugene USA-OR(Eugene) E-mail 1-888-325-8469 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck - 40609 $Call Cherry Ave. Auto Parts USA-AL(Birmingham) E-mail 1-800-982-8736 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2-77,2.0L 6E0336 $Call Tate Service Center USA-TN(Oak-Ridge) E-mail 1-800-482-3484 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 5-75,4 CYL 15912 $Call Cars N Parts USA-IN(Columbus) E-mail 1-800-225-9025 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck NICE 05-172 $Call Apache Auto Wrecking USA-AZ(Apache-Junction) E-mail 1-800-297-9494 

I have never had a NLSV fail. I had a 74 for 5 years. Did you try bleeding it?


----------



## jbclem (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the great list! Sorry I didn't respond earlier, but I seem to spend all my free time trying to fix this problem. I've probably bled the brakes 30-50 times now, replaced most everything...still have the problem. Am about to give up and look for a Toyota longbed pickup.

I don't think its the NLSV any longer, I blocked off the hydraulic pipes after the valve on the rear circuit and the problem went away. But some of the metal pipe fittings are frozen and the tubes are about to break as I try to loosen them, so I can't test it much further.

John



QUOTE=nissannut]I did a search on car-part.com for a 76 brake master cylinder. Try calling some of these places.

1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck V #1977541A $109 Waco Wrecking USA-TX(Elm-Mott) E-mail 1-866-829-0880 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck Q165 $35 A-1 Auto Recyclers USA-MO(Columbia) E-mail 1-800-237-7705 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 7019 $25 Randy's Auto Parts and Towing USA-WA(Okanogan) E-mail 1-800-553-4466 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 8-77,4CYL,X CAB D01678 $25 Delano Dismantling USA-CA(Delano) E-mail 1-877-202-5591 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2DR,TK,4X2,2.0,PB,4S P,7-77 242667 $25 Hon's Automotive USA-GA(Cochran) E-mail 1-800-852-1526 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 7-76,2.0 200633 $25 S & S Auto Salvage - QRP Partner USA-MS(Morton) E-mail 1-800-876-8620 
1974
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck - BD0218 $25 Johansen Auto Wrecking USA-UT(Chester) Request_Quote 1-435-436-8236 Request_Insurance_Quote 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 3-75,1952CC 2054 $25 Stevens Auto Wrecking and Towing USA-WA(Tonasket) E-mail 1-800-360-2090 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 3-77, 005529 $20 Japanese Auto Parts Inc. USA-UT(Lehi) E-mail 1-800-359-8211 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2.0 04555 $20 Mr. R's Auto Salvage USA-WY(Buffalo) E-mail 1-800-834-8307 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 3185B $20 B and K Auto Salvage USA-OR(La-Grande) E-mail 1-800-233-9640 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck - J88 $20 John Meyer Truck and Foreign Salvage, Inc. USA-MO(Joplin) E-mail 1-800-662-7963 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 7-75,2.0 240023 $20 Riteway Auto Salvage USA-AL(Oxford) E-mail 1-800-365-8036 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck - DD0081 $20 Carroll Auto Wrecking USA-IA(Des-Moines) Request_Quote 1-800-532-1233 Request_Insurance_Quote 
1974
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 1G0016 $20 All - Go Auto Parts, Inc. - RASS USA-MS(Starkville) E-mail 1-800-533-3387 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2.0,RWD 050550 $20 Bert's Auto Salvage LLC USA-OR(Hermiston) Request_Quote 1-800-854-1455 Request_Insurance_Quote 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 620 Series Master Cylinder 6B0274 $20 B & T Auto Parts USA-FL(Mascotte) E-mail 1-800-429-9077 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2-73,1600CC 980074 $15 Valley Auto Wrecking USA-AZ(Thatcher) E-mail 1-800-824-1465 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck B2025 $15 Arndt's Wreck-King, Inc. USA-SD(Sioux-Falls) E-mail 1-877-898-2824 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck NOF $10 Bill's Auto Salvage USA-TX(Denison) E-mail 800-899-2027 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 050011059 $Call Tim's Auto Parts, Inc. USA-SC(Sumter) E-mail 1-888-565-3878 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck P4756 $Call CBASS USA-ID(Payette) E-mail 1-800-331-9630 
1974
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 3-74, 005499 $Call Japanese Auto Parts Inc. USA-UT(Lehi) E-mail 1-800-359-8211 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck Y2K184 $Call R and D Auto Salvage USA-GA(Hazelhurst) E-mail 1-912-379-0388 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 620 Series 3-93 72456 $Call Medford Auto Wreckers USA-NY(Medford) E-mail 1-631-289-1772 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 175 0F4126 $Call W J Lee Used Cars and Parts Inc. USA-SC(Effingham) E-mail 800-922-9771 
1976
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2 94 ON PB IN 10707 $Call New Castle Auto Wrecking, Inc. USA-PA(New-Castle) E-mail 1-800-245-2226 
1974
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 1-74,1.8 K20032 $Call A and B Auto Salvage USA-GA(Griffin) E-mail 1-800-726-1570 
1976
Master Cylinder
3-76,4CYL 02005 $Call H & H Auto Salvage USA-OK(Weatherford) Request_Quote 1-800-375-7629 Request_Insurance_Quote 
1973
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck R7983J $Call B & R Auto Wrecking, Eugene USA-OR(Eugene) E-mail 1-888-325-8469 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck - 40609 $Call Cherry Ave. Auto Parts USA-AL(Birmingham) E-mail 1-800-982-8736 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 2-77,2.0L 6E0336 $Call Tate Service Center USA-TN(Oak-Ridge) E-mail 1-800-482-3484 
1975
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck 5-75,4 CYL 15912 $Call Cars N Parts USA-IN(Columbus) E-mail 1-800-225-9025 
1977
Master Cylinder
Nissan Truck NICE 05-172 $Call Apache Auto Wrecking USA-AZ(Apache-Junction) E-mail 1-800-297-9494 

I have never had a NLSV fail. I had a 74 for 5 years. Did you try bleeding it?[/QUOTE]


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

Whats the actual problem?


----------



## jbclem (Jun 26, 2005)

I can't get a high firm pedal. The brake pedal goes down to about 1 inch from the floor, and it won't pump up. 

The master cylinder was the first thing I replaced, a year ago, and I've isolated the problem to the rear brake circuit by the fact that the pedal becomes normal when I block off the rear circuit at the master cylinder. I've replaced the rear wheel cylinders and the one rubber brake hose in the rear. I've replaced the power booster, I've adjusted the master cylinder pedal play, and the power booster rod play. I'm not exagerating when I say I've bleed the brakes 30 times...I've power bled them, I've vacumm bled them, I've bled them with another person pumping, and I've bleed them by myself using some wood pieces to hold the pedal down. I've had brake pressure gauges on the master cylinder and on the rear wheels and I seem to be getting plenty of pressure (max: 75-90 bar), and I can lock the wheels so that I can't turn them by hand. But the brake pedal still goes down almost to the floor. The rear brake shoes are recent, I've measured the rear drums, I've adjusted the brakes innumerable times.

One thing I couldn't do was use the new y-adaptors that came with the new rear wheel cylinders. The metal brake lines going into both rear adaptors are frozen and it looks like I'll break a line if I keep trying to loosen them. That also limits trying to isolated the problem by blocking off the lines at each rear wheel cylinder.

That's it in a nutshell...

John


----------



## nissannut (Jul 3, 2003)

I had a similar issue with My 89 Maxima. But it turned out to be the master. I had a leak from one circuit to the other. 

Pedal would go to the floor but brakes would work OK.

If memory serves. Is the 76 the first year of UCA, ball joint suspension and disc brakes? I had all drums on my 74.

I would try another master cylinder. or the adjustment rod. You might still be able to get rebuild kits for them. I never had to "bench bleed" any Nissan master cylinder.

Whats wierd is I just drove My brother in laws 04 Titan. His brakes do the same thing. And this is after the new larger rotors. 

My 93 Truck has a SAS dana 44 and is the same issue. I plan to put a 90s 300ZX master on my 93 to increase fluid volume. Maybe you could try a newer master.


----------

